# What kind of paint should I use for my case?



## odameyer (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

why can't you use spray paint


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 11, 2009)

You can use spray paint? If you're under 18, get a hobo to buy you some.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2009)

Make sure you sand the metal and then clean it then prime it a few times the pain will stick better then.

Longer you take with it the better it will turn out as it takes some time for pain to dry 100%


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You can use spray paint? If you're under 18, get a hobo to buy you some.



I said that he should use automotive-type spray paint instead of regular, not that he wasn't allowed to use it


----------



## Altered (Jul 11, 2009)

Just a tip Do NOT touch the metal with your bare hands. I always wipe down the metal to be painted just before painting with thinner or naphtha to make sure there is no oils from skin touching it. A quality brand (Not Walmart etc) spray paint works quite well if properly prepared from my experience.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

odameyer said:


> According to google (and soylent joe) using spray paint would result in a clumpy or runny texture.



that is BS i have used spray paint on my cases before and never had any problem. Just be sure to clean the oil/dust off of the case and take your time and remember that its best to use light coats. If  you do that it will work just fine. and be sure to get a good brand of paint. You don't have to primer or sand it but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is BS i have used spray paint on my cases before and never had any problem. Just be sure to clean the oil/dust off of the case and take your time and remember that its best to use light coats. If  you do that it will work just fine. and be sure to get a good brand of paint. You don't have to primer or sand it but it doesn't hurt.



SAnding gives the paint more grip and the primer gives the paint more grip too.. Do it right the 1st time and you should not see paint flaking or chipping off.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2009)

AsRock said:


> SAnding gives the paint more grip and the primer gives the paint more grip too.. Do it right the 1st time and you should not see paint flaking or chipping off.



I didn't have that problem with mine or other cases that i have done. but it was easier to scratch. So maybe it would be best if you want it to last then sand and primer it


----------

